# Ships Collide In Great Belt



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

07.12.2005 *A freight ship sinks in the Great Belt after colliding with another. Crew escapes unscathed* A crew of 23 had to abandon ship on Wednesday morning, when two freight ships collided in the Great Belt separating the islands of Zealand and Funen, the Navy Operative Command (SOK) said.

Liberian-registered 'Vertigo' sank after the collision, and is now eleven metres under water. Its entire crew of 23 got into lifeboats, was rescued by nearby vessel 'Stena Carrier' and taken to the town of Korsør, SOK told daily newspaper Jyllands-Posten.

The other ship, Jamaican-registered 'Ziemia Lodzka' received only minor damages in the collision and anchored in the waters between Korsør and the island of Langeland. 

The ship was on way to Swinoujscie in Poland, while Vertigo was headed towards Houston, USA.

Neither ship had a pilot on board.

Environmental patrol ships 'Gunnar Seidenfaden' and 'Mette Miljø' were sent to the Great Belt to inspect whether the sunken ship was leaking oil, but SOK said nothing indicated that either ship was leaking oil or gave reason to fear an environmental disaster.

Police and maritime authorities have boarded 'Ziemia Lodzka' and begun interrogating the crew of both ships to find out how the collision happened.

Note:Source The Copenhagen Post.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Good news that the crew are safe.
John


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy John,
Yep that's the most important, the crew safe and sound!!!!!


----------

